
Computer Programming Aptitude Test - anatoly
https://www.kent.ac.uk/careers/tests/computer-test.htm
======
anatoly
It seems to test mostly careful attention, pattern-matching, and very basic
knowledge of arithmetics and geometry. With that, it's tougher than it sounds.

